

Without moving, look up in the sky! Seriously! - zeppelin_7
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Foxoak+St,+Cradley+Heath,+West+Midlands+B64,+United+Kingdom&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=13.283564,27.817383&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Foxoak+St,+Cradley+Heath,+West+Midlands+B64,;+United+Kingdom&ll=52.470103,-2.08251&spn=0.003366,0.006791&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=52.470165,-2.082675&panoid=BI32I2U_eu0IucKblb4Tqg&cbp=12,306.41,,0,12.09

======
consultutah
That is the scariest pair of pliers I have ever seen!

------
zeppelin_7
Without moving, look up in the sky!

